# Rust off Hardi plank siding



## Killdee (Sep 30, 2013)

This mess is on my Bro in laws house, the Hvac condensation pipes arent out far enough and its left this rusty mess on ht window and siding. I thought I would take my pressure washer up there but wondered if CLR sprayed on first would help. Any ideas for me? When I get this off I'll put a couple of 45 degree pvc couplings on to help direct it away from the house.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 30, 2013)

Where is the rust coming from? Looks like a repaint, but i'd give the CLR a shot first.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 30, 2013)

Could that be the water heater drain?


----------



## swamp hunter (Sep 30, 2013)

I've had the same thing.
CLR is gonna dim it some...But it ain't never coming off, never.


----------



## Too-Tall (Sep 30, 2013)

Those outlets should be emergency overflow drains from the pan under the  air handler. Look around the house for lower drains, it may be clogged.
Oxacylic acid may take off the rust stains.


----------



## skiff23 (Sep 30, 2013)

I would not be as worried about the paint as I would the cause of it. Clr will take some of it off but that will have to be sealed and painted. I would correct the problem before I painted and a 45 *coupling is not gonna do it.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 30, 2013)

skiff23 said:


> I would not be as worried about the paint as I would the cause of it. Clr will take some of it off but that will have to be sealed and painted. I *would correct the problem *before I painted and a 45 *coupling is not gonna do it.



Yep! What ever it is its been going on for awhile!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Sep 30, 2013)

As mentioned those are secondary drains that are located above the window for a reason. 

The reason is to let you know you have a MAJOR PROBLEM that should be corrected.

If it's hvac related the primary drains are clogged.

If it's a water heater pop off get it repaired or replaced before the thing explodes.


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 1, 2013)

You are ever going to get those rust stains cleaned off.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 1, 2013)

You can prime with Kilz and then repaint,

But, generally speaking those are auxiliary drain locations for the indoor portion of your HVAC system.  They are located over windows or doors to alert the owner there is a problem.  It either means your primary drain is clogged OR (most likely) your drain pan in the coil is rusted through.  

I would focus less on the rust stains and remedy the problem with why it is draining there before you get mold or major water damage.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 2, 2013)

He did have his system repaired after 2-3 trips and its stopped now.He works out of town all week and didnt get it resolved till it made this mess.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Oct 2, 2013)

When my drain pan was leaking like that, the condensate line from my a/c was clogged with red algae. People don't know you're supposed to run a little bleach water down them every now and then, at least I didn't.


----------



## swamp hunter (Oct 4, 2013)

A/C Pan Tablets , Or Pool Chlorine Tablets...same thing


----------



## Killdee (May 6, 2014)

Just thought I would update this. I dont have pictures but when I visited last weekend the stain was vanished. He had the house pressure washed and it didnt even dim it then a neighbor told him about a product he used to resolve the same issue called Iron out from Home depot. Said it took a little scrubbing but I mean it wiped it out.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (May 6, 2014)

Lesco rust eraser or rustaway. It's like clr on steroids, I spray a lot of iron for a living and this stuff is worth its weight in gold


----------



## T-N-T (May 7, 2014)

My mothers house had a problem like that.  The A/C is in the attic and the main condensation line just dripped out of the soffit.  The pan was rusty and so was the siding.  Now it has PVC all the way to the ground.


----------

